
Build Your Own Nasa Apollo Landing Computer (no kidding) - iamelgringo
http://www.galaxiki.org/web/main/_blog/all/build-your-own-nasa-apollo-landing-computer-no-kidding.shtml
======
jedc
I'm truly impressed and would love to play around with my own version.

But it is funny how re-creating forty-year-old technology is now considered an
achievement.

------
hugh
There's something moderately worthwhile about being the first person to build
a home-made replica of the Apollo landing computer.

But I see nothing remotely worthwhile about being the second, using the plans
put together by the first.

~~~
manny
There's something moderately worthwhile about being the first person to write
a replica of the "Hello, World." program.

But I see nothing remotely worthwhile about being the second, using plans put
together by the first.

